# Met up with Wandering Man



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wandering Man came to town last night, and him and I met up at my local range this morning. Fun to finally meet him, and he is a very nice guy. I let him shoot some of my guns, and I shot some of his. 

He could not pursude me to go the revolver route, however :mrgreen: 

And, he seems to be a fan of metal guns, so he wasn't impressed with my P99 and HK USPc.

Oh well....


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

You actually let someone _touch_ your P99?!?!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Haha 

He's actually the 2nd person who has shot it, outside of my wife. I know someone locally I met on Glocktalk - and he shot mine and then went and bought one the following week.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

What you're probably leaving out is that you made him wear surgical gloves and a mask as well as sign a damage and replacement contract. :mrgreen:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Amazing, isn't it? I don't let people touch my Sig, but I met up with some local members of another forum at a range and I passed her around like a cheap hooker. And I am proud to say, my 686 turned some people on to revolvers that day, too. And I have let one of my customers shoot my Sig. I have customers ask to use it regularly (mainly because I pass the Bersa around the customers like nobody's business) and I say, "They have one for rent, use that one." 

But glad the meeting went well! I'm still waiting for more of you people to show at my job. The SigForum members found me (even one from Pa who has dropped in on me twice) so you gotta catch up! LOL!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Wandering Man came to town last night, and him and I met up at my local range this morning. Fun to finally meet him, and he is a very nice guy. I let him shoot some of my guns, and I shot some of his.
> 
> He could not pursude me to go the revolver route, however :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


*Metal* guns?

How quaint.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> But glad the meeting went well! I'm still waiting for more of you people to show at my job.


What store are you at?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

DJ Niner said:


> *Metal* guns?
> 
> How quaint.
> 
> :mrgreen:


Yes, so - I'm all polymer, baby :numbchuck:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

That's great that you got to meet one of us. I think I have two or three of us in my area but have not meet them yet. Probably should.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I just got to thinking. How did Wandering Man find you? Get it? Ya, weak attempt at humor. Okay, I’ll take my meds and go back to bed.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> I just got to thinking. How did Wandering Man find you? Get it? Ya, weak attempt at humor. Okay, I'll take my meds and go back to bed.


Well, 'WanderingMan' found me because I 'ShipWrecked' into him :mrgreen:


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

That is awesome! I would love to meet up with someone on here and shoot. Unfortunately there is no one in my area. Take pics next time!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> That is awesome! I would love to meet up with someone on here and shoot. Unfortunately there is no one in my area. Take pics next time!


Well, I thought about it after - but w/ just 2 people at an indoor range, I think it would have been strange 

Anyway, we had a good time. He was impressed with the indoor range here - it is one of the nicest indoor ones I've seen.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Todd said:


> You actually let someone _touch_ your P99?!?!


Lets see, gloves, antibacterial agents, surgical mask, signed statements of indemnity, two armed guards, and I had to wash his car afterwards.

We did take pictures, but they didn't come out; brokenimage

I don't know if this post will make it on the thread. I'm being held in quarantine in an RV park in Austin, and the internet service here is unreliable.

I guess SW will let me leave if his P99 shows no problems.

WM

pssst. don't tell SW, but I dropped the gun at the range.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Todd said:


> What store are you at?


Ah, you need to find me, my friend! LOL!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Lets see, gloves, antibacterial agents, surgical mask, signed statements of indemnity, two armed guards, and I had to wash his car afterwards.
> 
> We did take pictures, but they didn't come out; brokenimage
> 
> ...


I knew the truth would come out eventually!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Ah, you need to find me, my friend! LOL!


Well, I guess that gives me an excuse to check out every gun shop in the Triangle.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Sounds like a good time was had by all!!!!!


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, I thought about it after - but w/ just 2 people at an indoor range, I think it would have been strange
> 
> Anyway, we had a good time. He was impressed with the indoor range here - it is one of the nicest indoor ones I've seen.


Eh...never mind. I had pictures at indoor ranges.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Well, I've been released from quarantine, and I'm back home.

I did have a good time with Shipwreck, and he was kind enough to let me shoot his P99 and his H&K. 

As he said, I'm used to shooting metal guns. I was suprised at how lightweight the P99 was. I think I was able to hit hte target about as well with it as I can with the Ruger P89.

He obligingly shot my .22 caliber Model 17, but I think he was just trying to be nice.

The range really was nice. I'm not used to seeing all of that padding outside of the psych unit at the local hospital (don't ask how I know about that padded room). My local range has an electric switch to move the target out, and you usually have to play a guessing game to figure out when the target will stop. SW's range lets you type the distance onto a keypad, and then it sends the target to the exact spot. Cool.

BTW, I didn't drop his P99 ....




.... too far. :mrgreen: 

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Well, I've been released from quarantine, and I'm back home.
> 
> I did have a good time with Shipwreck, and he was kind enough to let me shoot his P99 and his H&K.
> 
> ...


How was the trip back from Austin?

I am gonna buy a target 22 pistol at the next gunshow in Houston in 2 weeks. Won't be a revolver, though. Sorry :smt083


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> and he was kind enough to let me shoot his P99 and his H&K.


Now that you've held my P99, I can track your location anywhere on Earth :goofy:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> How was the trip back from Austin?
> 
> I am gonna buy a target 22 pistol at the next gunshow in Houston in 2 weeks. Won't be a revolver, though. Sorry :smt083


I was at a workshop on subliminal suggestion in Austin. (Revolvers build strong bodies)

Thanks for asking about the trip home. It started off as a beautiful morning after a night of heavy thunderstorms. (Revolvers make you smart)

The trip got wet and dark before we made it back home. (Revolvers make you sexy)

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry, P99 owners are immune to subliminal messages - ESPECIALLY revolver related ones... Thankfully :mrgreen:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Todd said:


> Well, I guess that gives me an excuse to check out every gun shop in the Triangle.


LOL! Like you need an excuse.  I shouldn't be hard to find. But watch.. you'll wander in on my day off.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> LOL! Like you need an excuse.  I shouldn't be hard to find. But watch.. you'll wander in on my day off.


I'll call all the shops in the area first and ask for SuckLead. If they hang up on me, I know I have the wrong store. If they tell me to hold for a minute .... BINGO! :mrgreen:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Todd said:


> I'll call all the shops in the area first and ask for SuckLead. If they hang up on me, I know I have the wrong store. If they tell me to hold for a minute .... BINGO! :mrgreen:


LOL! Oh yeah, that'll work. And I'll come live with you when I get fired. LOL!


----------

